# Pain in ring finger when cycling



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Every time I go out cycling even on a short <1 hour ride, my right ring finger starts to have this irritating pain. ONLY that finger on my right hand, oddly enough. Also, I wear gloves. What could be the cause of this pain?


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had a similar situation all summer, the pain is in my ring finger (both hands) right where my finger and palm meet. I've been reading about smaller vs larger diameter grips, suspension setup, brake lever setup, etc and no answer can be found. 
I never had the issue before, but I'm riding a different bike this year. I'm fairly certain I have the brake levers positioned correctly, and I've tried wider grips (Race Face Strafe) with no change in the pain. I notice the pain more after I ride than during, so its not enough to keep me from riding. I'm currently using the ODI/Troy Lee grips, but going to go back to ODI Ruffians like I had on my old bike and see if that helps. Perhaps some finger exercises would help too, any advice?


----------



## Spetsnaz (May 30, 2013)

I have pain in my right thumb. Would like to reason too...


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Could be the way you are situated on the bike, as well as the way you are holding on. Without seeing you on the bike it's hard to say. Could be something as simple as brake levers too high up causing you to ride with your hand a bit farther back. Who knows. Maybe the gloves are a bit too big and you've got material bunching up there. Really hard to say.


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you wearing any rings on the finger? My fingers swell a lot when I ride so to avoid any numbness or pain. I don't ride with my wedding ring on anymore.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

JHH said:


> Are you wearing any rings on the finger? My fingers swell a lot when I ride so to avoid any numbness or pain. I don't ride with my wedding ring on anymore.


So that's what you tell your wife, eh? Come on now, we all know you're just trying to pick up some trail bunnies.


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

Hope it's not a broken metacarpal like I got Saturday in a crash. Telltale sign is was I couldn't straighten the finger out flat.


----------

